# Basic Yellow Cake



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone:

I was searching around for a forum and came across this site.  I am glad!  I need help in a big way.  I just taken baking cakes as a hobbie and my biggest issue I come across when baking any yellow cake from anyones receipes is that it always taste like corn meal.  Why?  It's as if I am putting corn meal instead of flour.  EVERYONE who has eaten my cake says the same thing when they taste it.  HELP!  Now, it doesn't happen with my chocolate cake.  Go figures!

Please, please provide feedback to my delima. 

Thanks.

Susie


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Are you talking about the taste or the texture? 

can you give us your recipe, with the technique?  it can help us figure it out.


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry for the delay!  I am referring to the taste. I use the following ingredients:

3 C. flour

1 tsp. baking powder

3/4 tsp. salt

2 tsp. vanilla

2 unsalted butter

2 C. sugar

4 Eggs

1C. milk (room temp)

Cream the butter and sugar.  Add egg 1x.  Add vanilla then alternate the dry  with wet alternating by ending with dry.  350 degree for 30-40 min.  Depending on your stove.

Everyone says, it taste like cornmeal.  I don't over beat but I incorporate all ingredients well.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

How much butter - 2 cups? 2 TBSP? (you only wrote "2")

How big is the pan?

Here's a very standard yellow cake recipe (betty crocker 1950 edition) that has always come out perfectly for me.

*grease and flour two 9-inch diameter round pans or one 13X9 inch rectangular pan*

*Preheat oven to 350 F*

*cream together till fluffy*:

5/8 cup butter

1 7/8 cup sugar

*beat in thoroughly*:

2 large eggs (1/2 cup)

*sift together, separately:*

3 cups cake flour or 2 3/4 cups all purpose flour

2 1/2 tsp baking powder

1 tsp salt

*add the above alternately with :*

1 1/4 cup milk

1 1/2 tsp vanilla

Don't overbeat, just mix by hand until you've incorporated all the dry and wet ingredients

Pour into pans, bake at 350 - 30-35 min layers, 35-40 rectangular

Comparing these two recipes, it seems yours has either too much butter (two cups) or way too little (two tbsp).

This one is pretty foolproof.


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the revision on my recipe.  I meant 2 unsalted butter sticks.  I'll try this and let you know what the judges say after this.  I usually bake in a 9x2 pan.  I can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

What do you mean a 9 x 2 pan, 9 inch diameter?  2 inches high?  or two 9 inch rounds?  If it's one pan, that would certainly make some kind of problem.  The pan would be too small for that quantity of batter. 

Just judging from the flour quantity, you'd need to do half a recipe or else use two round pans.  Maybe that's the problem, your mother may have halved the recipe if you remember it for one pan.  Pan size is very important.


----------



## shantal (Feb 5, 2012)

I used the Betty Crocker recipe, but my cake did not come out as "yellow" as I wanted. It wasn't as moist either. I think I may need to revise it an add more butter and another egg yolk


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

MIne usually comes very moist.  I would suggest cooking a little less.  For yellow as well as moist, substitute each whole egg with two egg yolks.  see how it goes.


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

I use two 9" pan and 2" high.


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

This weekend I did a basic yellow cake and replaced the sugar with Splenda.  My mom is diabetic but LOVES desserts.  I wanted to do something for her so I decided on a yellow cake Easter theme.  OMGsh, it was H O R R I B L E.  The taste was to run away from.   It left such an after taste that even my poor mom said, "No Thank You".  LOL!  I don't blame her.  I am wondering if all diet sugar leave that horrible after taste?


----------



## katherine03 (Apr 11, 2012)

Try Stevia. I find that it is the best no calorie sugar for baking. Also, you might try some agave syrup. It is a low GI food.


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll check out the other sugar you've suggested.  Now, I have this giant size Splenda bag and do not know what to use it for.  I guess my mom can use it for her coffee unless anyone has any other dessert suggestions.  Thanks.


----------

